# Omega Lcd



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Does anyone have any idea how much an Omega Speedmaster LCD digital (the square cased one from the late 70's /early 80's) is likely to cost ?

I haven't seen one for sale or anything but I have a hankering after one & would like an idea of what they go for.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I've seen one at 1,500$


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have seen one for Â£300 but can't remember where and can't find the site now! I would expect a good one will be anywhere from Â£250 upwards depending on what the dealer thinks he can get away with, that Omega badge seems to put things out of my pocket for some reason!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Found this one on ebay completed listings. Hope it helps

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the response guys.

I must admit I don't know why but being a digital I thought they'd be cheaper than that !

That one on Ebay looked cool PG, thanks for the link it's useful just to see some pics', it looked like a nice one.

Oh well, i'd better keep saving









Cheers

Dave


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Zenith made a digital/analog model in the 70's. I believe it is much cheaper (and nicer) than the Omega.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

ETCHY said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have any idea how much an Omega Speedmaster LCD digital (the square cased one from the late 70's /early 80's) is likely to cost ?
> 
> ...


About 4/5 years ago I saw one in a 2nd hand shop in Warwick for Â£150. I went back for it 3 days later and it had gone. Always regretted not buying it there and then. It seems they do indeed fetch Â£250 today, but I don't personally think they are worth that. Once the electronics go it may be bad news. I don't know if Omega could fix them or would attempt to. However, if the collectors price doesn't go down in the future then I suppose you cant lose. At Â£150 I missed a snip!


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2005)

A friend of mine has a gold plated Speedmaster square LCD that he offered me at a very reasonable price as the module works but not correctly, apparently replacement modules are available from Omega.

Not my cup of tea though.


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi all

I must admit I do like the style of them but at Â£250.00 they do seem a bit pricey even if they are an Omega !

I think if i'm going to get an LCD watch I might look round for something else (the Zenith that Adrian mentioned appeals).

I'm saving my money right now for another watch but when I am in the market to get one, I can't really see me wanting to spend that much on one (mind you i've said things like that before







)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Is it unusual for a speedmaster to have the constellation observatory logo on the back? I guess they just wanted to show that this model is a more accurate speedy.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Well spotted.


----------

